# Riccia fluitans and algae



## harrishawk (Sep 28, 2006)

Well my problem begins with the riccia i found being covered in algae. Im thinking about using flourish excel to kill off the algae but wondering if it could effect the riccia?


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Riccia dosent like excel IME, it turns a dark green and will die off


----------



## Adragontattoo (Jun 3, 2007)

Depending on the algae, good luck.

Clado could care less about anything other then fire it seems.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

If you have algae all over the riccia there is a problem to begin with, since riccia does grow generally quick in most situations. What are you specs? (tank,light,co2,dosing,etc.)


----------



## harrishawk (Sep 28, 2006)

Its not the tank thats doing it im sure of since its all wild collected  found it yesterday at a pond. My tank is a brand new 20gal. with a 65watt odyssea 50/50 no c02 as of yet and flora base. Its going to be a shrimp tank.


----------



## Dryn (Sep 6, 2007)

Do a bleach dip. Two minutes in a 5% bleach solution, followed my a 3x concentrate of chlorine-remover for 24 hrs. This is the only thing that I have found to be effective when it comes to wild-collected plants, or even store-bought for that matter. I got hair-algae once, really bad, and the bleach solution was the only cure.


----------



## harrishawk (Sep 28, 2006)

Cool sounds like a plan thanks for the help.


----------

